# Lamination Potpourri



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Anothe first attempt. I started out with a block of cedar. Kept on cutting and adding a variety of woods, dowels, etc, etc. Gluing got to be very interesting. Again, another facet of the activity I must explore further:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Pretty cool Mark. Like the wood combo.


----------

